# Biete..!!! Siemens S5 & S7 Neu und Originalverpackt



## Dundee (4 November 2009)

hat sich erledigt...

danke fürs Interesse.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 November 2009)

Die Bilder bei der 840D und der 443 passen nur zu 50% und die Bilder der CP524 sehen eher aus wie die von einem Profibusmodul


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Dundee schrieb:


> Biete hier ein paar Bauteile zum Verkauf an.



du bietest bei ebay an, nicht hier ... wie willst du das machen? dem ebay-käuferlein dann sagen "öhm nö, du nich!"??

ich bin mir manchmal nicht sicher, ob die leute wissen was sie tun ...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

Dundee schrieb:


> Diese sind Neu ubd Originalverpackt.


 
Originalverpackt, ist für mich nur, wenn der Karton noch nicht
aufgerissen wurde d.h. das Siegel nicht verletzt ist.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Originalverpackt, ist für mich nur, wenn der Karton noch nicht
> aufgerissen wurde d.h. das Siegel nicht verletzt ist.



OVP, Siegel gebrochen ... das geht, find ich legitim, muß man halt mit Ertragseinbußen rechnen


----------



## Solaris (5 November 2009)

Wenn die Teile "Neu" sind dann ist doch sicherlich auch eine Rechnung möglich? 
Oder ist das alles heiße Ware?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 November 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> OVP, Siegel gebrochen ... das geht, find ich legitim, muß man halt mit Ertragseinbußen rechnen


 
mann weiß ja nie was mit der Baugruppe alles so angestellt wurde.
im Industriellen Einsatz ist sie dann eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.


----------



## vierlagig (5 November 2009)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> mann weiß ja nie was mit der Baugruppe alles so angestellt wurde.
> im Industriellen Einsatz ist sie dann eigentlich nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.



kommt drauf an zu welchen konditionen (rückgabe/garantie und natürlich rechnung) man sie kauft ... viele teile, besonders mittlerweile S5 bekommt man nicht mehr anders und dann lieber so, als gar kein ersatzteil ...


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

Dundee schrieb:


> hat sich erledigt...
> 
> danke fürs Interesse.



doch bei in ebucht los geworden oder zweifel bekommen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 November 2009)

Hallo,
selber Schuld, Ihr alten Nörgler. Gute Kunden kaufen, zahlen und halten 
sonst die Klappe. 

Und Ihr wisst doch selbst, was man beim Aufräumen im Gartenhaus 
oder unter dem Bett so alles finden kann. 



vierlagig schrieb:


> doch bei in ebucht los geworden oder zweifel bekommen?



Ich würde auf "kalte Füße" (aber nur hier im Forum) tippen.


----------



## vierlagig (6 November 2009)

google (cache ^^) verrät mir, dass zwei der acht angebote beendet worden, die anderen laufen noch ca. einen tag (eine noch 7) und sind bis auf eine nicht mehr beendbar ... ich finde ebucht-verkäufer schrecklich, die etwas anbieten und dann auf anderen wegen veräußern und ich weiß das die damen und herren aus der bucht meine ansicht teilen


----------

